# Mod for Masterbuilt Pro with smoke/heat ratio adjustment



## ttkt57 (Jul 22, 2014)

I've seen and read about other mods but not about what I did.

1. Throw away the original pan unless you might want to use charcoal at some point.

2. Get an 8-inch cast iron skillet (mine was in a kitchen cabinet, long unused.)

3. Get a Lodge cast iron trivet, drill and tap for 1/4-20 threads, cut three 2-inch sections from a threaded rod, add nuts so the legs can be tightened.

4. Put it all together and you have an adjustable stand for your wood pan.

Price: Under $12 since I already had the skillet.

Advantage of this design: The distance from the flame to the bottom of the skillet can be adjusted until the heat/smoke ratio is set to whatever is desired.













DSCF5634_zps5bbc493a.jpg



__ ttkt57
__ Jul 22, 2014


----------



## dkganz (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you had any issues with flare ups when using this particular setup? I set my skillet on two pieces of 3/4" square tube. It seemed to work great for a while until the wood caught flame. So I dumped it and started again with some new wood chunks. But it wasn't too long before it caught fire too. Although I'm not too sure if it wasn't drippings going into the pan that caused the fire. Hmmm... I guess some more experimenting will be necessary.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never had a flare up. Everything works like a charm.


----------



## frijole smoke (Dec 28, 2014)

FWIW, I just set my cast iron skillet on the factory charcoal/chip holder that a lot of people stuff with aluminum foil.  It seems about perfect...good smoke with soaked wood chips...no flares.

But I can appreciate modding a perfectly good smoker, :)


----------



## travisitguy (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got this smoker myself and found that if I had the vent open all the way my temp really started to climb and the wood chunks/chips started to flare up. this was with the burner turned all the way down. can this smoker get down to 220*?


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 30, 2014)

I run mine with all vents closed, burner turned all the way down, and with the mod in the picture posted above. I use a Maverick Redi-Chek digital thermometer to check temps and can maintain 225 to 240. I don't put much wood in at a time. Usually just one chunk every hour.


----------



## travisitguy (Dec 30, 2014)

with the vent closed doesn't that create excessive moisture inside?


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have no idea. I'm using a drip pan full of water in there as well, so I assume a lot of moisture. Ribs and Boston butts and turkey breasts come out great. Excessive moisture is a new concept to me.


----------



## zahradnik28 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have this smoker also and have been looking at different mods to use for the chip pan. I haven't had too much trouble with it as is. I read a different post where they use a old gas stove top grate and a cast iron pan on top of that so basically how you have it. I haven't tried it yet though. One question I did have was did you have to modify the pan at all? I'm new to smoking so I figure if I do a mod I wanna do it right the first time around so I get fair results.


----------



## ttkt57 (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't modify the cast iron skillet at all. It just sits on the trivet, which is raised above the flame by the threaded legs I drilled and tapped for--the only work involved.


----------



## travisitguy (Jan 5, 2015)

so I got a 10" skillet and have just been placing it on top of the chip/wood tray. I have been using wood chips and find it burns thru those in about 1-1.5hrs with the internal temp at 225, I am out of wood chunks at the moment so I am sure this would be better.

I did some pork spare ribs last night, had them on the 4th rack location from the top smoking for 2hrs roughly and got a great smoke. I had 2 medium sized water trays and the temp according to the door stayed around 180 - 200*.


----------

